
Left a high paying job at Google in US to start a Startup - kkcorps
https://careerexperiences.in/engineering/left-a-high-paying-job-at-google-in-us-to-start-a-startup-in-india/
======
rvz

       well, if you're too smart for google, just create your own startup.

------
noble_pleb
I wish more and more people start doing this.

